# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  ερωτηση

## rte

Προσφατα,αγορασα laptop σκοπευω συντομα να βάλω internet.Θελω λοιπον να ρωτησω:

ειναι δυνατον να κανω συμβολαιο με καποια εταιρεια για ασυρματο ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο για λιγοτερο απο ενα χρονο,π.χ 6 μηνες? 
Υ.Γ Σπουδαζω στο Μεσολογγι,οπου παροχοι ειναι οτε και hol,γι αυτο θα προτιμουσα να μου πειτε για αυτες τις 2 εταιριες. :Wink:

----------


## Seitman

Δε νομίζω, αλλά δε χάνεις να κάνεις ερώτηση σε ΟΤΕ & HOL ώστε να σου πουν στα σίγουρα.

----------


## sdikr

> Προσφατα,αγορασα laptop σκοπευω συντομα να βάλω internet.Θελω λοιπον να ρωτησω:
> 
> ειναι δυνατον να κανω συμβολαιο με καποια εταιρεια για ασυρματο ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο για λιγοτερο απο ενα χρονο,π.χ 6 μηνες? 
> Υ.Γ Σπουδαζω στο Μεσολογγι,οπου παροχοι ειναι οτε και hol,γι αυτο θα προτιμουσα να μου πειτε για αυτες τις 2 εταιριες.



Στον ΟΤΕ μπορείς να κάνεις για κάτω απο 12 μήνες,  αλλά θα πληρώσεις ενεργοποίηση,  στην Hol δεν παρέχουν τέτοια δυνατότητα

----------


## rte

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις,θα το κοιταξω  :Smile:

----------

